# Cultivator Player



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

Greeting to all Cultivators 
I'm new here, looking forward learning from everybody here. 
My background when i as young was Taekwondo but I bored and left when I was a blackbelt. 
In passed 9-10 years, I been a cultivator player from meditation, qigong, medical qigong, reiki, yoga, spring forest, internal taichi yang, and neigong dantain. 

I have lots to learn from everybody here  

Anyone here also internal energy practice player or healing?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 10, 2020)

Pardon my ignorance-is 'cultivator player' referring to the same cultivation that the protagonist in a wuxia novel does, or is it something different?


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Morningstar. 

I don't have the experience that others here have, but I fell in love with Tai-chi in 76.

As well as a lot of other things in the Arts. It's all good, yup.


----------



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Pardon my ignorance-is 'cultivator player' referring to the same cultivation that the protagonist in a wuxia novel does, or is it something different?



I see where you're coming from so YES! Cultivator usually have more meaning toward doaist or energy cultivation (dantian).


----------



## Morningstar (Aug 10, 2020)

Buka said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk, Morningstar.
> 
> I don't have the experience that others here have, but I fell in love with Tai-chi in 76.
> 
> As well as a lot of other things in the Arts. It's all good, yup.


THanks. what style of taichi did you practiced?


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2020)

Mostly Taijiquan.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2020)

Morningstar said:


> Anyone here also internal energy practice player or healing?


To help the old, weak, and sick, I'll just teach them the ending move "close Taiji" of the Yang Taiji 108 moves form with inhale and exhale. IMO, that's Taiji Chi Gong.

The "close Taiji" can help you to accumulate Chi in your Dantian. A friend of mine who taught a 2 hour Taiji Chi Gong workshop by just teaching this move.

In the morning, if you face the sun and repeat this drill 100 times, you will get great health benefit.

Repeat inhale, exhale twice in each drill:

- Inhale when your arms separate.
- Exhale when your arms close.
- Inhale when your arms separate again and face down.
- Exhale when your arms drop.


----------

